
Show HN: Anvil, Visual Basic reimagined for the web - meredydd
https://anvil.works
======
herbst
I love the fact that the initial site load was rather slow, exactly as
expected from something with Visual Basic in the title ;)

Anyway, looks interesting. Good luck!

